# fuck you huges net



## strollingbones (May 22, 2009)

lets bottom line this...yesterday had computer problems...called tech of course it was someone in india named "max"..he was very polite but you know how sometimes tech support from india can say funny thing....like i would laugh...he woudl go..i swear .."ha, ha, ha"  but i digress...so he mentions a customer survery and ask me to please fill it out..
i gave him all 10's cause i am sweet like that....well unless i am pissed...but then today i get the survery....it ask me if his english was clear etc...i gave him a 10...hell i wished i spoke english that well...but the i get to a comment section....you know say what you wish to say

"yea yall are a bunch of fuckers for asking how "max" english was..hell he is in india....how is your fucking hindu or whatever....you got a lot of nerve you pressure the hell out of these people and make them pretend they are what americans with names like "max"  why do you degrade your tech support like that? here is a clue...most americans realize hughes net has fucked them by outsourcing....so your damn making them call themselves supid american names is insult to them and us.....i will be so glad when my contract with you people is over....you treat your staff like shit and your customers like shit."


i feel like i was a little soft on them?  well lets see if they reply.....

just read  this to husband ....who asks "you got a plan b?"


----------



## KittenKoder (May 22, 2009)

Bones, you never cease to conf ... I mean amaze me.


----------



## Neser Boha (May 22, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> lets bottom line this...yesterday had computer problems...called tech of course it was someone in india named "max"..he was very polite but you know how sometimes tech support from india can say funny thing....like i would laugh...he woudl go..i swear .."ha, ha, ha"  but i digress...so he mentions a customer survery and ask me to please fill it out..
> i gave him all 10's cause i am sweet like that....well unless i am pissed...but then today i get the survery....it ask me if his english was clear etc...i gave him a 10...hell i wished i spoke english that well...but the i get to a comment section....you know say what you wish to say
> 
> "yea yall are a bunch of fuckers for asking how "max" english was..hell he is in india....how is your fucking hindu or whatever....you got a lot of nerve you pressure the hell out of these people and make them pretend they are what americans with names like "max"  why do you degrade your tech support like that? here is a clue...most americans realize hughes net has fucked them by outsourcing....so your damn making them call themselves supid american names is insult to them and us.....i will be so glad when my contract with you people is over....you treat your staff like shit and your customers like shit."
> ...





Well done!  I totally agree with you - even though I confess I never thought about it that way!  I'm 100% behind you and I don't think you should worry about saying anything too harsh or having a plan B - for what?  They asked for your opinion and you gave it.  Fuck 'em.

And about the Indian staff... you're so right... it is degrading having to have an English/American name and all that crap as if their names weren't good enough... 

Thanks bones!  You said it like it is!


----------



## JW Frogen (May 22, 2009)

I thank Vishnu every time I get an Indian operater. Australians suck, they do not give a fuck.


----------



## alan1 (May 22, 2009)

To continue with this call in English press 1,
para espanol el numero dos


----------



## B L Zeebub (May 22, 2009)

JW Frogen said:


> I thank Vishnu every time I get an Indian operater. Australians suck, they do not give a fuck.


They also have better recipes


----------



## strollingbones (May 22, 2009)

i have never gotten an ozzie...


----------



## Bootneck (May 22, 2009)

Tech Support: "I need you to right-click on the Open Desktop". 

Customer: "OK". 

Tech Support: "Did you get a pop-up menu?". 

Customer: "No". 

Tech Support: "OK. Right-Click again. Do you see a pop-up menu?" 

Customer: "No". 

Tech Support: "OK, sir. Can you tell me what you have done up until this point?". 

Customer: "Sure. You told me to write 'click' and I wrote 'click'".


----------



## editec (May 22, 2009)

Be nice to those Indians.

One off these days one of them is going to be your kid's boss.

Praise Vishnu!


----------



## Steve Jobs (Jun 5, 2009)

Epic. Just epic.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 6, 2009)

*



			"Fuck you huges net"
		
Click to expand...

OMG!! This is hugh and series!!!!!!!!!!! 
*When I hear an obvious Indian accented person telling me his name is "Max Smith" or something similar I just calmly ask them, "How's the weather in Bombay this time of year?"


----------

